# Kenya's Twins



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

New twins at HiNote. Kenya's water broke at 6:30 last night and within 10 minutes she had a buck/doe twin. That was the fastest delivery I've ever seen LOL ! Doe came out first and before I could even get my towel off the shelf the buckling was born ! All are doing GREAT this morning 
Dam is Lost Valley JL Kenya (Fairlea Jean-Luc *S x Lost Valley Toriaza 3*D/2*M)

Sire is Little Tots Estate Brass Band (CH/MCH/PGCH Buffalo Clover Valentino *B x GCH/PGCH SM3Pines PT Tigress 2*M)

Brass passed on his moonspots, now I hope he also passed on his gene


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my! Their sooo pretty


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aaahh! I'm dying of cuteness! Can I have them all?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, you just have a bunch of cutie pies there! Love the moonspots!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks all ! the little doe (black/silver) is trying her best to convince me to keep her already. When I go out to the barn she comes to me and curls up LOL


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

LOVE!!! the doeling...where are you located. You must keep her!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sooo cute!!!! I just love them both!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awwww..... They are beautiful  I'm jealous


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So far NO horn buds ... Fingers crossed for Polled


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

thedoe looks like she has on a little grey bandana! Soo cute....I'm going to hop in my car and drive down from Indiana and take here (j/k)


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Updated Pics*

I'm loving these two kids 

poor little things are going to be paranoid, if I don't quit rubbing their heads trying to feel for horn buds LOL

the little doe's (black) head seems to be not quite black, while her body is shiny black. Wonder if it will darken :whatgoat:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love them, especially the silver and black one!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

her head looks brown to me, maybe she has four colors instead of three?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So cute! Is the hair around his eye gone?!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow they are darling!! Both very interesting colors too. I would kill to have a coloration like that here!



OwnedByTheGoats said:


> So cute! Is the hair around his eye gone?!


I am almost positive that it is just a brown/grey spot...


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

LOL That is a moonspot right over his eye  Need to incorporate into his name I think LOL
Her's will be Quick Silver for both her cute silver bandana and how quickly these two kids were born


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh wow. I am in love. If you lived closer I would be knocking on your door trying to convince you to sell them to me. lol


----------

